# Anyone experiencing dog intimidation from the customers?



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It just seems that no one can come to the door without their 100# pit bull or their 150# bull mastiffs. Are these precious little snowflakes so scared of the evil, scary food delivery guy, they can't even imagine opening the door without the guard dog? Probably should think twice about there stupid behavior. I conceal carry and am not intimidated by much. I hate even thinking about a situation where I might have to protect myself from an animal because of an idiot owner.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

wow is this food delivery or something else?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Strictly food delivery.
Delivered to an address last week when the guy was so F-ed up let 2 German Shepherds get out and they surrounded me. I told him he better call his dogs NOW or things aren't gonna go well. He did so and apologized. This is really becoming an issue I'm afraid, especially when it's a female trying to control her Rottweiler.


----------



## Bubbs (Feb 22, 2019)

Carry some dog bones and don't forget the catnip just in case


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

When I delivered pizzas and other food, petting the customers' dogs (friendly ones) probably got me better tips. Dog owners usually look favorably upon people who like dogs.

If aggressive dogs are a problem in your area, call the customer as you're arriving.

Another suggestion is to lean on the storm door to prevent an angry dog from getting out. I've noticed many storm doors are not closed properly, and by leaning on the door, I've prevented angry dogs from getting out.

Also, make sure you close the gate (if there is one) to keep dogs from getting out of the yard.

A fenced-in yard means there's a good likelihood that dogs live there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I always extend the pizza bag as a barrier.
They usually sniff it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

When I was a kid delivering newspapers, There was this one dog that hid off to the side and kept quit until I got just within reach inside the perimeter of his leash. Then he suddenly bolted out barking and snarling at me. I was able to back up out of his range just in time. The crafty bastard was laying-in-wait for me. That’s about the closest I’ve ever come to having a heart attack. And I was only 8.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I've probably done thousands of deliveries now and there was only ONE house I've been to when the owner told the dog to stop barking, the dog stopped! It was like magic and I complimented the female owner.

I bet most are lazy owner who doesn't know to train the dogs.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Had a dog once who immediately jumped out of the front door when the lady opened it. He was friendly but ran right into me and knocked over the pizza I was carrying right onto the ground... then tried to eat it. This lady had no control over him as he ran around the side of the house after that. 

Then she has the audacity to ask if I’m going to go back to the pizza place and order a new pizza and bring it back. NOPE. Contact GH support for a refund. NEXT!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Can we use pepper spray when dogs attack? Would pepper spray make them leave us?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I got bit in the butt by a Chow Chow months ago. The owner pissed me off because the dog was outside the front door on a chain. But he was snarling and jumpy up, as I walked up the driveway. Now I normally love all dogs, and have never been afraid, but this dog was like Cujo,

I called the owner asking if he’d outside because I didn’t want to walk past the dog. The owner did, but he said his dog doesn’t bite and just looks fierce.

I handed the owner his food, and after I turned around and started walking back to my car, the dog jumped up and bit me. The owner saw it happen and didn’t apologize or anything. 

Now when I see any dog known for aggressive behaviors (Pit Bull, Rottweiler, Chows), I refuse to walk past them. 

I don’t know if pepper spray would work, but carrying an umbrella may.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I got bit in the butt by a Chow Chow months ago. The owner pissed me off because the dog was outside the front door on a chain. But he was snarling and jumpy up. Now I normally love all dogs, and have never been afraid, but this dog was like Cujo,
> 
> I called the owner asking if he'd outside because I didn't want to walk past the dog. The owner did, but he said his dog doesn't bite and just looks fierce.
> 
> ...


I don't do eats, but I carry pepper spray. If I see dogs attacking me I will pepper sprays their face, hopefully they back off.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I don't do eats, but I carry pepper spray. If I see dogs attacking me I will pepper sprays their face, hopefully they back off.


Check out the video of the postal worker in Detroit who was attacked by a Pit Bulll. A neighbor was hitting the dog with a broom, but it continued to bite the postal guy until someone else came to help.

If the dog lunges at you, or in my case, gets you from behind, pepper spray won't help. Maybe you'd be better off with a pencil to poke the eyes.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Check out the video of the postal worker in Detroit who was attacked by a Pit Bulll. A neighbor was hitting the dog with a broom, but it continued to bite the postal guy until someone else came to help.
> 
> If the dog lunges at you, or in my case, gets you from behind, pepper spray won't help. Maybe you'd be better off with a pencil to poke the eyes.


Thanks for the hint.
Surely I will use the sharpest thing I find to protect myself. Maybe an electric shocker could help too. Although I'm not sure if it's legal


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

In my state, I have to get a permit to carry a taser. I’ve thought of it, but with my luck, I’d accidentally tase myself.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> In my state, I have to get a permit to carry a taser. I've thought of it, but with my luck, I'd accidentally tase myself.


Yeah that's likely ... In my opinion the only solution is if there are laws that such dog owners receive huge punishment for such incidents. Otherwise they still keep being careless


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I called the owner asking if he'd outside because I didn't want to walk past the dog. The owner did, but he said his dog doesn't bite and just looks fierce.
> 
> I handed the owner his food, and after I turned around and started walking back to my car, the dog jumped up and bit me. The owner saw it happen and didn't apologize or anything.


Thanks for the warning, I'd now refuse delivery. They can come get the food from my car or I'd enjoy a free meal.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> When I was a kid delivering newspapers, There was this one dog that hid off to the side and kept quit until I got just within reach inside the perimeter of his leash. Then he suddenly bolted out barking and snarling at me. I was able to back up out of his range just in time. The crafty bastard was laying-in-wait for me. That's about the closest I've ever come to having a heart attack. And I was only 8.


I had a similar incident about 10 years ago. I was walking down the sidewalk, and a dog came tearing off the front porch of a house, barking and growling and charging straight at me. I was completely out in the open. No tree to get up. No car to get on. Nothing. I just kind of froze in panic because I didn't know what to do. The dog skidded to a stop about a foot away from me and continued barking and growling, ears pinned straight back. I finally realized that it was wearing a shock collar, and they had one of those invisible fences around the perimeter of their yard. The dog knew exactly how far it could go before it activated the shock collar. I was an adult at the time, but it was the most scared that I have been in quite some time. Looking back on it afterwards, I was not particularly pleased with my reaction.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Can we use pepper spray when dogs attack? Would pepper spray make them leave us?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe pepper spray is against the TOS


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe pepper spray is against the TOS


I don't really know that, but I know many drivers carrying


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe pepper spray is against the TOS


Hair spray works, too. I carry pepper spray and the need to protect myself and my car is more important to me than a TOS guideline.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> I conceal carry


I did not know that was permitted by Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> I did not know that was permitted by Uber or Lyft.


I'm pretty sure it's not, but who cares? The only way they will ever know is if you pull it on somebody, and if you are ever in a situation where you need to then getting deactivated by Uber/Lyft is the least of your concerns. If you ever pull it on somebody when you're _not_ in a situation where you need to, then you deserve to get deactivated and, again, that is the least of your concerns.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe pepper spray is against the TOS


Me getting eaten is against MY TOS.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Are these precious little snowflakes so scared of the evil, scary food delivery guy, they can't even imagine opening the door without the guard dog?


You are obviously a racist, so they are probably right to be scared of you...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> Me getting eaten is against MY TOS.


Thanks for giving me a huge laugh!!! ?


----------



## Jamul (Mar 8, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> When I was a kid delivering newspapers, There was this one dog that hid off to the side and kept quit until I got just within reach inside the perimeter of his leash. Then he suddenly bolted out barking and snarling at me. I was able to back up out of his range just in time. The crafty bastard was laying-in-wait for me. That's about the closest I've ever come to having a heart attack. And I was only 8.


LOL You should see the movie World According to Garp. Dog laid in wait and bit half Robin Williams ear off then later Williams caught the dog and bit...!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> You are obviously a racist, so they are probably right to be scared of you...


Where does that come from? Because I said snowflakes and snowflakes are white? I can make yellow snow if that will make you feel better lol


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I got bit in the butt by a Chow Chow months ago. The owner pissed me off because the dog was outside the front door on a chain. But he was snarling and jumpy up, as I walked up the driveway. Now I normally love all dogs, and have never been afraid, but this dog was like Cujo,
> 
> I called the owner asking if he'd outside because I didn't want to walk past the dog. The owner did, but he said his dog doesn't bite and just looks fierce.
> 
> ...


Hope you called an attorney. If it was me, I'd sue him, big time!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Hope you called an attorney. If it was me, I'd sue him, big time!


No, because besides it hurting for a while, I was not injured.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Well, that give a new meaning to "bite my XXX".


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Unleashed dogs are no bueno.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Unleashed dogs are no bueno.


Neither are dogs chained by the front door and bite you in the ass.


----------



## Doggy-Style1994 (Mar 31, 2019)

I love dogs but will shoot one in a heart beat. Thing with dogs is momma dogs have like 7 at a time. Your dog can be easily replaced where as there is only one me. Sorry not sorry keep ur dog in check. #yourHVACtech


----------



## N1526730 (Apr 9, 2019)

I am scared of dogs, gotten bit before but not delivering. I have a dog and I do realize 99% are amazing humans. It's that 1% that scare me now, specifically when I carry food! I had a big dog run across the yard at me last week, but it just wanted the food and not me. The girl could not keep him under control at all. I told her next time to keep the dog in the house and under control... she didn't tip.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Where does that come from? Because I said snowflakes and snowflakes are white?


Same as using the ****** word.

Oh wow, the N word is masked LOL...


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe pepper spray is against the TOS


I wouldn't give a warm squishy shiznit about the TOS. No one is going to pay your medical bills when you get bit, following that stupid TOS.


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> It just seems that no one can come to the door without their 100# pit bull or their 150# bull mastiffs. Are these precious little snowflakes so scared of the evil, scary food delivery guy, they can't even imagine opening the door without the guard dog? Probably should think twice about there stupid behavior. I conceal carry and am not intimidated by much. I hate even thinking about a situation where I might have to protect myself from an animal because of an idiot owner.


I deliver in midwest & i totally agree with your experience & honestly I have had close calls


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone who goes into a gig like this unprepared should rethink this gig. No, not everyone is out to get you,but there is that very small element of society that is just down right stupid and more than willing to try something.

I definitely have a pleasant demeanor and attitude for every delivery, but I am also prepared in case something goes sideways. As you drive up, LOOK at your surroundings. Lots of bushes for animals to hide, a small tool shed near the fence that something can hide behind? Make a mental note. As you walk up to the house, is it completely dark? Does it look unlived in(yeah, unlived in, I said it!!!)? I mention that one because I delivered to a house that definitely was not inhabited, BUT the new owner was there doing renovations. He said two other drivers bolted when they got out of the car and heard the electric saw go off. He was thankful to just get something to eat for him and his friends.

Is the neighborhood "friendly"? Are their kids playing in yards? All these things can tell you a lot about the neighborhood before you ever even stop your car. Maybe it's just me and my past experience(I did 21 years in the Army, and that taught me to keep my head on a swivel. I guess you can't unlearn somethings). Just be aware of what's going on around you and you can prevent or defuse so many things that look like they may go bad.

Every one of you, stay safe.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

part-timer said:


> I delivered to a house that definitely was not inhabited, BUT the new owner was there doing renovations. He said two other drivers bolted when they got out of the car and heard the electric saw go off. He was thankful to just get something to eat for him and his friends.


That's funny! I wonder why the drivers didn't just call the guy, asking him to come outside.

Good ideas you suggested. I always observe my surroundings, even more at night. Sadly, not everyone uses situational awareness or pays attention to their gut instincts.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Another huge intimidation fail today. I get to the idiots house and there's a security screen so I couldn't see in. The ***** bag swings the screen door open and has a pit bull by the collar and the dog is on his back haunches which puts it about chest high on me. I pooped in his Cheerios when I said, oh cool, I have one of these and just started petting him. The dog was awesome but the owner is a pile of POO for doing that. If he's doing this every time someone delivers, he needs deactivating. Most people aren't going to find this behavior acceptable or the least bit funny.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

My wife is my insurance agent, and she couldn’t get me insured for deliveries. And after reading about them, I don’t want anything to do with them. I wouldn’t even order food for delivery. The whole thing sounds insane from both sides.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe pepper spray is against the TOS


You're correct.

That said, if you're going to break the TOS and lose your job protecting yourself, you may as well go out in style.

Pepper spray may work, but a couple of 9mm rounds will quickly and permanently fix the problem.


----------

